# Intro to Agility Advice Needed



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hi - - we're waiting for the right class to open, too, - but we're going just for fun/socialization (for both of us). The instructor teaching the classes on nites we prefer we had before -- she is totally into border collies & probably would expect more than Bridger/I can offer
We can trade beginning agility stories


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

spruce said:


> hi - - we're waiting for the right class to open, too, - but we're going just for fun/socialization (for both of us). The instructor teaching the classes on nites we prefer we had before -- she is totally into border collies & probably would expect more than Bridger/I can offer
> We can trade beginning agility stories


I think Murphy has a lot of potential but then again, I've never done agility so I don't know. He just has so much energy and he needs SOMETHING to do. Plus, like you, the socialization will be great!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I dont honestly think not having done a formal class will hurt Murphy. If he listens to you well, he'd be my dog of choice for doing the intro class. 

While I know you would love for your dh to come as well so both dogs can be involved, I think this shouldn't hold you back. What I would do is enroll Murphy in the class and take him. You learn lots that you dont need equipment to learn. If they use targets to teach contacts, you can learn how to teach it and come home and teach Libby. Because its only an Intro class, that is what I'd do, and then wait for a beginner class that is the day you want. I dont think it would be mandatory to enter the intro class in order to do the beginner class (for Libby). 

I built all my beginner equipment myself (and I am NOT good at building stuff. LOL). If you have a yard, most of it can be built with PVC pipe. I outgrew the weaves I built so did end up buying a good set and a tunnel is on my wish list right now, but jumps, teeter, starting weaves are all really easy to do. You might consider some of that (even just a jump) for Libby to give a try. 

Hope that helps. BJ


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips. I think I might just enroll Murphy for the intro class as I think he'd be a better student anyways. Libby just might be too stubborn. Murphy listens well he just still has a lot of puppy energy and there are moments where he ignores us but not many. We got lucky with him! When DH gets home tonight, I'm going to talk about it with him and see what he has to say. I know we would be much happier here at home if Murphy had some sort of outlet for his energy!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I noticed you are in Saint Louis- I am too. There are a TON of agility places! 

The place that I do agility has intro classes starting on Saturdays soon- the 25th I think- would Saturdays would for you? Check out www.dogsportsatkims.com It's in Caseyville, IL. They would probably also let you do a half-hour with one dog and a half-hour with another if you can't work out a schedule with hubby (there are crates in the agility room). Just call and talk to them. 

Also, if you are willing to go to Wentzville (a haul for you) - I've heard good things about Excellence in Motion- and they teach classes mainly on Saturdays and Sunday.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Just a tip from some experience I have had. My husband and I took Jasper and Danny to their CGC class together. My husband handled Jasper since he is an easier dog than Danny and my husband tends to get frustrated with Danny. Well, Jasper is MY dog 100%. The entire class the trainer would say "have your dog sit" and Jay would tell Jasper to sit and Jasper would look across the room to me to see if I wanted him to sit. It was a bit, okay a lot, frustrating for Jay.

Then I took them to back to back agility classes. I had to put one dog in the car because the one not taking the class was whining and pacing and trying to get to me while I was working with the other.

And it wasn't just looking for me, they looked for each other constantly! It can be a bit more challenging to take two dogs to the same (or back to back) classes.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Just a tip from some experience I have had. My husband and I took Jasper and Danny to their CGC class together. My husband handled Jasper since he is an easier dog than Danny and my husband tends to get frustrated with Danny. Well, Jasper is MY dog 100%. The entire class the trainer would say "have your dog sit" and Jay would tell Jasper to sit and Jasper would look across the room to me to see if I wanted him to sit. It was a bit, okay a lot, frustrating for Jay.
> 
> Then I took them to back to back agility classes. I had to put one dog in the car because the one not taking the class was whining and pacing and trying to get to me while I was working with the other.
> 
> And it wasn't just looking for me, they looked for each other constantly! It can be a bit more challenging to take two dogs to the same (or back to back) classes.


I agree completely especially starting the dogs out. Separate classes would probably be better with whomever would be the "primary" handler. HOWEVER if you think you will continue and possibly show, introducing your husband and other dog and having both dogs work through the issues will help you in a competition environment. 

My husband is ALWAYS watching class, with my lab she just ignores him and does her work. He videos her at trials and it is no big deal if he is there or not. My young dog, does get distracted by him being there, but it is good for her to work through the issue. It is also good proofing if she can ignore him. At fun matches I put him right out on the floor. Either setting bars or pretending to be a judge. I have a friend whose husband can never come because it is so distracting to the dog. Not even to watch at trials. 

The corgi I run, I realized at the last trial we did the owner would hide as to not distract the dog. Well that would make the dog stress. I told her to find a spot in the gallery, sit quiet the dog can find her but not draw attention to herself. The dog Q'd her next run. 

Agility is so much fun. It is a great way for you and your dog to bond. Some dogs are fast, some not so, they all have fun, they can all trial. It just depends on what "you" want out of it. If you want the best dog in the Nation, or just to have fun. It really helps to reinstate basic commands in another perspective. Go to class and have a ball!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

gabbys mom said:


> I noticed you are in Saint Louis- I am too. There are a TON of agility places!
> 
> The place that I do agility has intro classes starting on Saturdays soon- the 25th I think- would Saturdays would for you? Check out www.dogsportsatkims.com It's in Caseyville, IL. They would probably also let you do a half-hour with one dog and a half-hour with another if you can't work out a schedule with hubby (there are crates in the agility room). Just call and talk to them.
> 
> Also, if you are willing to go to Wentzville (a haul for you) - I've heard good things about Excellence in Motion- and they teach classes mainly on Saturdays and Sunday.


Thanks for the tips. The place in Caseyville is actually the one I was looking at as we live close by (Scott AFB). I wanted to look into the April 25th class but we are going out of town in the beginning of May and I really don't want to miss a class. 

And thanks to fostermom and Maxs Mom for all of your suggestions. I think at first it will be easier to take them seperatly. More then likely I'd be the main handler but I can see my husband getting into it as well, but I have more time and my time off is a lot more predictable. So we'll see. And we are just doing it for fun. I don't see him being any kind of Champion. He's an easy going dog with a lot of energy and I think he (and we) would greatly benefit from him being involved in something. Sitting idle is not for him. Our 2 yr old Golden is content lounging around and then just gets her spurts of energy but Murphy is non stop. Must be whatever he is mixed with


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Every place does classes differently so finding a class description would probably be a good idea. Maybe an intro class is an introduction to the equipment, where as the beginner class starts to put things together? I really have no idea though.

Before starting any agility class, I'd recommend having a solid stay on your dog and a dog that will come when called. Nothing worse that being the one that has the dog that runs amok during class -- trust me I know. :curtain: 

I've seen multiple dogs from the same household work well in class together and other dogs, not so much. I think it really depends on the dogs and how well they can focus on the person handling them at the time -- I know plenty of dogs who can't work if someone else from their family is anywhere in the general vicinity and see family members peeking around corners to watch runs while 'hiding' from the dog. :gotme:

Agility is tons of fun though and highly addicting. Enjoy!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

kgiff said:


> Every place does classes differently so finding a class description would probably be a good idea. Maybe an intro class is an introduction to the equipment, where as the beginner class starts to put things together? I really have no idea though.
> 
> Before starting any agility class, I'd recommend having a solid stay on your dog and a dog that will come when called. Nothing worse that being the one that has the dog that runs amok during class -- trust me I know. :curtain:
> 
> ...


He is 99% reliable when it comes to recall. He's been that way since I got him from the shelter at 11ish weeks. He'll even come when called when he's got something he shouldn't and he knows it and he'll drop it at your feet. Don't know where he learned that from. Stay is what we are working on. He's easily trained. He listens to "stay" from me but not my husband for some reason. I think agility would be fun! I'm looking forward to getting started in it and hope we can get going sooner rather than later


----------

